# Desperately need help please



## Cassy315 (Mar 12, 2019)

Please can someone help me. I am hand rearing 3 baby bunnies. They are 8 days old today. The one is still microscopic (think he may be a peanut but he seems well) the other can not latch but otherwise is okay, the biggest one is doing great except that his head is always skew. The others can sort of crawl but he just rolls around. I can't post pictures but I can email or whatsapp. Please help. Not sure what to do. They are all small and all are slightly deformed in their own ways


----------



## Kinley (Mar 12, 2019)

Caring for orphaned babies is very hard. Do you happen to have another litter that the mom is caring for and foster them to that? That would be a great idea. Check out this website for taking care of orphaned babies- https://rabbit.org/faq-orphaned-baby-bunnies/ Scroll towards the bottom and it will tell you how to care for domestic orphans. I will hope for the best for those little guys. Good luck!


----------



## Cassy315 (Mar 12, 2019)

Thank you for replying. I have been feeding them since 2 days old. I'm just not sure they're supposed to be so tiny. I don't breed rabbits at all, just took these in and they had babies(2nd litter) but I'm not sure what to do. Like I'm not sure if their deformities are fatal or okay or what. The peanut passed a few hours ago. I want to know how or if I can fix the skew head etc. If that makes sense. I have photos of how tiny they are but I am struggling to upload them. The biggest is probably max 2inches?


----------



## Kinley (Mar 12, 2019)

Is the mom still taking care of them?


----------



## Cassy315 (Mar 12, 2019)

No, she has rejected them. I have another female bunny caring for them (nesting them, 'feeding them and cleaning and stimulating them). She isn't pregnant and doesn't have her own young litter but she is amazing. I've had her since 11days old(A dog dug up their burrow). Sorry about the rambling. The actual mom of the babies had 7 babies, 3 of whom had their organs on the outside (they have passed) one cyclops baby with heavily deformed legs(also passed), then 3 "normal" ones. One that I think was a peanut and then the one that doesn't latch and the one with a skew head. He has a big ball body


----------



## Kinley (Mar 12, 2019)

If the female seems to be having no trouble feeding and caring for them, then I would leave them with her. From the way that you are describing them, it doesn’t seem like they will make it. It’s very sad to hear but you can only hope for the best. I wish you luck with your new babies! If you have anymore questions, feel free to ask!


----------



## JBun (Mar 12, 2019)

If they do have genetic disorders, all you can do is wait to see how they do as they grow, provided it's not causing them any pain/suffering.

Photos would help. Maybe you could look up instructions online, on how to resize photos with whichever computer or phone you are using.


----------



## majorv (Mar 13, 2019)

I would advise taking them to a rabbit savvy vet to see if these genetic disorders will be a problem as they grow. He may or may not recommend they be put down, but at least you’ll know.


----------



## Cassy315 (Mar 13, 2019)

Kinley said:


> If the female seems to be having no trouble feeding and caring for them, then I would leave them with her. From the way that you are describing them, it doesn’t seem like they will make it. It’s very sad to hear but you can only hope for the best. I wish you luck with your new babies! If you have anymore questions, feel free to ask!



The female doesn't actually have any milk. She is doing a great job, I just do the actual feeding although she happily nurses them often, even without milk.


----------



## Cassy315 (Mar 13, 2019)

majorv said:


> I would advise taking them to a rabbit savvy vet to see if these genetic disorders will be a problem as they grow. He may or may not recommend they be put down, but at least you’ll know.


Thank you. I'm just worried it's something silly that'll sort itself out as they grow and then I put them down for nothing


----------



## JBun (Mar 13, 2019)

Cassy315 said:


> The female doesn't actually have any milk. She is doing a great job, I just do the actual feeding although she happily nurses them often, even without milk.



Have you noticed if she might actually be producing some milk? It can sometimes happen with non pregnant animals when they are around newborns, and even ones that have been spayed.


----------



## majorv (Mar 13, 2019)

Cassy315 said:


> Thank you. I'm just worried it's something silly that'll sort itself out as they grow and then I put them down for nothing



That’s why I recommend getting a knowledgeable vet to look at them. We had to take a couple of young kits to the vet because of genetic or other unusual issues. We felt better about the decisions we made because of that.


----------



## Cassy315 (Mar 20, 2019)

Sorry for a super late reply. They are a handful. So the two are doing very very well. Growing now that they are on other stuff other than just milk and finally got a rhythm to their feedings. My female has started producing milk so this morning I could skip their feed as they had nice big bellies.


----------



## Cassy315 (Mar 20, 2019)

This was the biggest one last week when I posted this


----------



## Cassy315 (Mar 20, 2019)

This was taken last week. But they are about the samesize now. I don't know why they look so fuzzy


----------



## Augustus&HazelGrace (Mar 21, 2019)

JBun said:


> it can sometimes happen with non pregnant animals when they are around newborns, and even ones that have been spayed.


I didn't know that could happen, could you elaborate more on how they do this?


----------



## JBun (Mar 21, 2019)

Are they as small as they look in the photos? They look absolutely tiny, but sooo cute! I'm glad you were able to figure out how to post photos. That's great your doe is producing milk now for them.

@Augustus&HazelGrace It's something about being around the newborn that stimulates the necessary hormones.


----------



## Cassy315 (Mar 22, 2019)

They are super tiny. They are eating some hay and pellets now too with their milk and it seems so weird because they are super small. I have no idea why they are so tiny. They do get seen by a vet and she says they look fat and healthy from what she can see. It's so strange


----------



## JBun (Mar 22, 2019)

Yeah, they do look healthy in the photo, just tiny. Please keep us updated if that's alright. I would love to see how they progress in their growth. Plus they are just so cute and fun to look at


----------



## Cassy315 (Mar 22, 2019)

I was thinking maybe they were just pram but they seemed normal size in the beginning. I manually opened their eyes on day 14 or 15 as they were a bit delayed. They no longer just roll around dragging their giant heads. But their heads do seem a bit heavy for them. They've grown quite a bit since those pics but they are still quite tiny. Almost 3 weeks old now


----------



## Cassy315 (Mar 22, 2019)

This is my biggest one <3


----------



## Cassy315 (Mar 22, 2019)

This shows their tiny size more accurately. They look like teeny tiny mice. Excuse the mess, it was late


----------



## WildThumper2010 (Mar 22, 2019)

If the rabbit savy vet said they were healthy and the doe is nursing them it seems like these two might make it! I wouldn’t be afraid to take them in again though in again, just to make sure everything is good cause you mentioned them having rather large heads, which can indicate swelling. But that’s just me being extra, they look nice and healthy from those pictures and you seem to be doing all you can!


----------



## Crazybunnylady27 (Mar 23, 2019)

They look very sweet and appear active and healthy. My doe has had her first and probably only litter. They are 9 days old today and all looking very different to one another. I'm hoping that's to do with mum not being a pure breed as stated by the seller rather than them having problems.

Good luck and keep us updated


----------



## Cassy315 (Mar 26, 2019)

Little brat heads growing now. Getting big now. The one is refusing bottle. Both eating hay and ground pellets


----------



## Cassy315 (Apr 9, 2019)

Thumper and Juniper (Juno). They are a little bigger than these pictures now but hardly. They turned 5weeks old yesterday. Still on milk but out of a saucer and not a bottle anymore. They are the most adorable little fluff balls and have the biggest most loveable personalities. So much hard work but worth every sleepless night.


----------

